

Major Email Provider Trends in 2015 - semicolondev
http://blog.mailchimp.com/major-email-provider-trends-in-2015-gmail-takes-a-really-big-lead/

======
a3n
Please tell your friends not to use Comcast email, or anything else that
depends on where you live.

If you move, and there's no Comcast at the new location, or you just opt for
something other than Comcast, then you've lost your address.

